# help for virus protection



## Lyrihl (Jan 3, 2009)

So far I have tried several antivirus/anti-spyware/anti-malware protections. I've used Spybot, Adaware, Norton, Malwarebytes, McAfee, and AVG. The problem is, none of them work.
They _appear _to be getting the job done- until my computer crashes from all the trojans, viruses, and spyware that infect it!

Is there anyone who could recomend the best possible protection for a Windows XP, or at least tell me how to get rid of all the viruses, because none of the ones I used/am using can.

Any help would me much appreciated!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 3, 2009)

I used Norton 2007, and it has detected a lot of attempted infections/intrustions (at least until the hard drive crash which I think is from the virus that's going around). I now have Norton 2009 and it still has caught quite a few attempted jackings. And 2009 updates a lot faster than 2007 (or maybe it's just the new CPU I bought, which has more hard drive memory and RAM than the old one)


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

mac os x


----------



## pheonix (Jan 3, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> So far I have tried several antivirus/anti-spyware/anti-malware protections. I've used Spybot, Adaware, Norton, Malwarebytes, McAfee, and AVG. The problem is, none of them work.
> They _appear _to be getting the job done- until my computer crashes from all the trojans, viruses, and spyware that infect it!
> 
> Is there anyone who could recomend the best possible protection for a Windows XP, or at least tell me how to get rid of all the viruses, because none of the ones I used/am using can.
> ...



If you have viruses, malware, worms, etc wiping your drive and reinstalling windows is your best bet to get rid of them all. Back up the files that aren't infected if you need/want them.(if you know which ones are)

I use Avira and haven't had a problem. I've also used AVG, spybot, and Norton in the past.


----------



## djslum (Jan 3, 2009)

well if you properly use them and scan your computer like once a week you should be fine. Also, if you have more than one antivirus scanner on your comp, they will get mad at eachother. I kid you not some of the best things are free.

Rougefix disables effects of rougewares
AVG 8 free great user friendly Antivirus
Spybot S&D one of the top rated anti-spyware apps out there.
If you don't want AVG use Kapersky, got rated pretty highly for the past 2 years as an anti-virus program. 
Hijackthis, use this if you know what you're doing.

Eset Nod32 is really good if you set it up right.

McAfee is McShit. Adaware won't do anything unless you configure it correctly also, stopzilla is pretty good, and in my opinion better. Norton is alright, a memory hog, but alright. 

if you are savy you should be fine with AVG and Spybot. if you are downloading stuff READ THE COMMENTS, they yeild these really cool things called tips like,
       "Don't download this, scanned with Eset, Norton, AVG, Kapersky, ect 'trojan:32:backdoor' don't download"


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 3, 2009)

Currently I'm using AVG and Malwarebytes. I scan with AVG every day, and with Malbytes at least once a week.

I've already wiped the hard-drive three times, and it never helped.

I wouldn't doubt it if one of my problems may be that time a few weeks back when a "windows virus cleaner" appeared and even though I got rid of using the right-click+close/Alt+f4, it started loading some wierd stuff on my computer.(may have been Antivirus 2009, though it didn't crash my comp)

And just now it froze solid for about 3 seconds.


----------



## fangborn (Jan 3, 2009)

avast! is a great free one


----------



## conicer (Jan 3, 2009)

There's also ClamAV, avast! and Comodo, those of which I have had good experience with.

But I suggest you do a complete reinstall of your operating system.  Once your system is compromised, you can never be sure about your computer's integrity, even after a virus scan.

It's unusual that you are still infected after wiping three times.  Did you scan all of the backup data after a clean OS install?  Are you practicing good web surfing habits?


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 4, 2009)

dont use norton,
use avast, avg or mcafee..


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 4, 2009)

I run a scan daily at 10pm with Norton...thanksfully doesn't run nearly as slow on this computer as it did on the last one.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 4, 2009)

i lol at all you AVG users.

i use avast premium. also mac osx


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 4, 2009)

Currently using Spydoctor with Virus protection addon


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

spy subtract is a good basic soft ware, but on my main gaming rig not this crappy laptop, I simply have a small hard drive that all of my temp files and internet searches go to.  then if something is found, well, i can nuke it with out losing much sleep.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 6, 2009)

Super antispyware was a pretty good program to use to get rid of some spyware. It helped me clean up my brothers computer a while back ago.


----------



## HatchlingByHeart (Jan 6, 2009)

Been a webmaster and techhead for years. I have a network of 4 computers in my bedroom, 1 is which is mission critical, since I run a website.

I've tried a variety of different programs and been through virus hell and back myself.

What people don't realize is that NO antivirus program is perfect. They will decrease your chances of contracting an infection, but no program will ever guarentee protection.

That said, I can give you my list of AntiVirus/AntiMalware programs that have worked for me and others I know, and those that haven't.

RECOMMENDED AntiViruses/AntiMalware - You should use these if possible!
- Kaspersky Internet Security (Commercial, rated #1 AntiVirus)
- AVG Professional or Free Edition (this is NOT as bad as idiots tend to believe)
- Spybot Search & Destroy

GOOD AntiViruses/AntiMalware - These are okay if you have no alternative.
- Trend Micro (Commercial)
- Norton AntiVirus (Commercial, not bad, but total resource hog however)
- NOD32

JUNK AntiViruses/AntiMalware - These will do almost nothing for protection. Avoid these!
- Avast! (This one is all look and no function, is bad at detecting viruses made after 2004)
- McAfee (is just McShit, as someone said before)
- Norman (seems to me like a cheap knockoff of Norton).
- AdAware (think of this as the antispyware incarnation of Avast!, total crap.)
- ClamWin Antivirus (has no Auto Protection, and overall bad detection methods).

I have used all of these for at least 6 months each, so I do know what I'm saying.
Hope this helps, dude. ^^


----------



## BassWave (Jan 6, 2009)

ESET SMart Security


----------



## djslum (Jan 6, 2009)

HatchlingByHeart said:


> Been a webmaster and techhead for years. I have a network of 4 computers in my bedroom, 1 is which is mission critical, since I run a website.
> 
> I've tried a variety of different programs and been through virus hell and back myself.
> 
> ...



NOD32 is better than AVG and Norton at detecting worms. I like AVG it doesn't hang your comp when gaming. Also NOD32 is actually the best if you learn to configure it the right way. I learned this from a ex-black hat virus maker.

other than that, I trust your opinion, cause I've basically done the same thing xD


----------



## shieldswulf (Jan 10, 2009)

people are using spybot nowadays? A long time ago spybot was just a fake program that downloaded viruses and trojans to your comp everytime you used it. guess they fixed it...i find that avair works..or avg.  Nortan i wont use. you cant take it off your comp. if you try it messes your computer up because the program is written in the core of the comp after downloading. i tried uninstalling it for a better one with the first comp i had. when i did my comp wouldnt start anymore. kept going blue screen. after it was sent in to be fixed and nortan was put back on comp it started working fine again.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 10, 2009)

When it comes to Windows as your OS, there is no one single project that is sufficient for protecting it.  For Free anti-virus scanners, AVG and Avast are quite good, but they're only a start.

I suggest multiple points of attack when it comes to sniffing out and finding things.  Many viruses, trojans and worms are able to sneak under the radar of the major scanners, or corrupt them in a way that they pass through.  One utility I've found to be invaluable in the fight against them is called "Remove It Pro".  It's basically a low-level scanning utility that has been amazing at finding stuff that tends to sneak through.  It's free for personal use.

You should also have a good rootkit scanner, though from my SANS security training, the best thing to do if you have a rootkit is to format and reinstall because your OS is no longer _yours _at that point.  FeSecure's Blacklight and HijackThis are a couple good tools for finding possible rootkits.

You also need a good Spyware scanner and cleaner.  Most spyware exists in the form of passive tracking cookies, but some of it can be pretty crafty, infecting the system like a virus and even going so far as to replace the IP stack with a custom setup that allows pretty much everything you do to be reported back somewhere.  Best scanner here would by SpyBot Search and Destroy.

Going yet another step further and in the right direction would be to protect your PC against known "bad" sites that push Spyware, trojans, bots, viruses, etc.  One of the easiest ways to do this is to replace the default HOSTS file with a custom one that resolves all these sites to home/self (127.0.0.1).  One added perk of this is that you don't see most ads on the Net anymore since it blocks those sites as well.  Info on how to do that is here: http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm

The other solution, of course, is to stop running Windows.  Windows is, by far, the most attacked OS of them all.  Now, many would argue it's because Windows is a crappy OS, and while that's partly true, it's also the simple fact that it is the most common OS.  Hackers tend to try and target the most common thing.  As the MacOS gains in popularity, there are an increasing number of exploits for it, for example.  Overall though, other OS's tend to be much safer to use.  Linux and BSD offer one of the most resistant platforms.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 10, 2009)

i've been using avg free edition for quite some time now and i've got no problems whatsoever.. Norton and McAfee takes up too much memory..

As long as you keep the antivirus updated, and set up a scheduled scan everyday, you should be fine i guess..


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm going to second SpyBot and RemoveIT Pro, here.  TC has given me quite a lot of help with my computer, and with regular checks for viruses, trogans, etc, my computer is running really well.

And then there are the websites you visit on a regular basis.  some are better at passing crap onto you then others (i.e. porn sites).  If you know your computer screws up more often after hitting certain pages, I suggest you steer clear of them.  *S*


----------



## Skittle (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been using AVG, the free edition, and I've had NO issues with viruses and what not. My mate, a computer tech man by trade and in the army (mainly VOIP phones there though), recommends AVG, he uses it himself and all. Whose ever computer he fixes that needs it, he installs AVG on it.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Jan 11, 2009)

ZentratheFox said:


> This is the second time I've had to answer this today...
> 
> Viruses/Combo Programs
> *AVG 7.5 Free*: Good for viruses, still updated frequently. AVG isn't too bad at catching most malware, but it's always best to have another program for that anyways. _8/10_
> ...



I don't feel like typing again, so here's a quote.


----------



## verix (Jan 11, 2009)

djslum said:


> I learned this from a ex-black hat virus maker.



lol what


----------



## verix (Jan 11, 2009)

HatchlingByHeart said:


> - AVG Professional or Free Edition (this is NOT as bad as idiots tend to believe)


I dunno, it really underperformed expectations for me at Race to Zero last year. :I


----------

